# Bluetooth Wireless Android tablet DRO for iGaging scales



## bloomingtonmike

I did Yuriy's wireless dro for igaging scales today.

$30  Arduino Uno Rev3, $10 Bluetooth Slave  module from ebay, $24 in scale connectors from digikey ($8 per scale),  three 10K ohm res, one 220 ohm res, one 330 ohm res , Arduino  Proto shield with breadboard, few pieces of jumper wire (Arduino Uno, Proto shield, breadboard, jumper wire, and resistors all from Radio Shack), iGaging scales (sold by Grizzly and others),  sketch, and a used $100 ebay bluetooth equipped android 9.7 tablet = Wireless Digital  Readout!

The instructions are on Yuriy's site linked below.

Here it is with one scale wired

http://www.yuriystoys.com/2012/09/arduino-bluetooth-module-wireless-dro.html



	

		
			
		

		
	
'


----------



## PurpLev

looks great. planning on enclosing this in a box? mount on Mill? Lathe? just for play?


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Yes - In fact I will use a proper bluetooth shield and solder the circuit on the breadboard built into it. The connectors for the scales are easy to install in a box. I will also have a proper power cord and power switch. I plan to use it on my 12 Craftsman lathe at minimum. 99% was to see if I could do it though 

Let me see if I can break this out a bit more for folks that have no idea about arduino - at least describe the parts a bit more and give a how to like post.  Links accurate as of 6/17/2013.

The potential here is to measure tools and see the measurement on a big screen that does not have to stay in the shop or be wired to the setup. Only the scale and controller stays with the machine. Also one screen can be used on any tool - just build a scale/arduino setup for each tool and just "pair"/connect it up to each controller you want to use on your tablet.

Yuriy's site has all the technical info you need. This write up explains some basic arduino setup as well. Read Yuriy's site/blogs too. It is the most informative. 
http://www.yuriystoys.com/2012/01/lets-get-stated-with-dro-project.html
Bear with it as the posts progress over the months and his design changes once he decides on the arduino and the tablet. 

Android tablet or android phone with blue tooth: These are your typical non-ipad tablets above $150 new. Nexus 7 and Samsung Galaxy Tab are other popular ones. Just check the specs/google your tablet to make sure the tablet or phone you choose has bluetooth network capability.

Link to a tablet with bluetooth





iGaging scale: These are the cheap Chinese scales used to measure distance. They have a little remote mountable scale display that takes 3v CR2032 batteries. 

Link to an iGaging scale





Arduino Uno - A little microcontroller /small little computer that has inputs and outputs. It runs on 5V and can also supply 3.3V to devices. You write code in a "sketch" and upload it to the Uno via a USB connection and it runs when powered up.  In this case we monitor inputs from the scale and output it to the Bluetooth module.

Link to an Arduino Uno clone




Here is one that is a kit with the breadboard and jumper wires as well. The breadboard makes it easy to plug in jumper wired pins in a circuit. It has a ground trace and positive trace along the edge horizontally (all those horizontal holes are connected together) and above, in the numbered build area, all vertical holes are connected together. So anything plugged in in a line are connected.

Link to kit






Bluetooth to Serial module: This is a little add on board that takes serial communication from the arduino and outputs it wirelessly across a bluetooth network. It uses an in and out connection to the arduino and 5V+ and ground.

link to a Bluetooh Module






Arduino Proto Shield: This board is nothing more than a build platform to build simple circuits on an arduino. Think electronic workbench with ports for all the features of the arduino.

Link to a Proto Shield





Connector for iGaging scale - allows us to connect the mini-usb style connector from the scale to our arduino without cutting any cables. I ordered mine from a website called digikey. Part number is 708-1235-ND. The description is CABLE IP68 B MINI USB-5WAY CRIMP - but it is really a just a USB Mini B (5 pos) Male Plug to Rectangular 5 pos Plug. You need one per scale. 

Link to connector




Resistors: A resistor is an electrical component that limits or regulates the flow of electrical current in an electronic circuit. They are color coded to determine the ohm rating of each one.

Link to a multipack of 1/4watt resistors






So with those parts we can assemble a circuit on the breadboard. Get building:

We need a few key pieces of info. (In the diagram it also shows capacitors but a note in the blog says they can be omitted so I did). Namely the resistor values and colors:
So in the diagram:
Resistor R1-R3 = 10Kohm = and the colors are brown black orange gold 
Resistor R4      = 330ohm = and the color is orange orange brown gold
Resistor R5      = 220ohm = and the color is red red brown gold

On the USB igaging digikey connector - red is 1, 2 is white, 3 is green, and 4 is black and we will not use 5 black on the connector.

Follow Yuriy's schematic being careful not to short any wires. Use the bread board for now. Latter after you are comfortable and like your circuit you can solder up a final version.




Once done verify it is correct several times. again C1-3 can be omitted - hook wire four to ground only (black wire in connector)

You will also need the pieces of software.

First you need to install Yuriy's software on your tablet. Seach "touch dro HD google play" on your tablet and install that software on your tablet.

Next is the arduino IDE - easiest to do on a PC/laptop with a USB port. This software is what is used to load the arduino.
Here is the windows version of the installer
Other OS versions are HERE

You also need Yuriy's sketch to load with the above software:
Yuriy's sketch is here

1. Install that Arduino IDE software (#1 above) and start the arduino software

2. Connect up your Uno (without the shield) paying attention to the com port the driver selects

3. Select that com port in the Arduino software (under Tools, Serial port) - if you do not know this look up the Arduino Uno in the ports section of your OS's Device manager

4. Select the Uno board in the Arduino software (at the top of Tools, Board)

5. Load the sketch into the program (File, Open, ArduinoDRO.ino) agreeing to any prompts about sketch naming

6. Click the check mark to verify it and make sure it says "Done Compiling" and no errors are listed

7. Click the arrow that will upload the sketch to your Arduino - Make sure it completes with no errors

8. Unplug the arduino

9. Connect the shield with the circuit and plug in the scale

10. Plug the arduino in again. In the shop you will need to supply a Power adapter of some kind for the arduino like THIS. The light on the Bluetooth module is flashing at this point 

11. Start your tablet and the Touch DRO HD software making sure bluetooth is turned on on the tablet. 

12. Press connect in the upper right hand side and you should see it connect, you should see green digits on the DRO screen, and the light on the bluetooth module should be red.

13. Slide the scale and the numbers should change with the scale movement.

Congrats you have a working wireless Yuriy Touchscreen DRO setup!!!!

THANK YOU TO YURIY!!!!!!

Mikie


----------



## bloomingtonmike

I will be putting two scales on a my 12" Craftsman Commercial  Metal Lathe from 1972.








A Shumatech DRO-550 is going on the 1987 Menards clone of a Rong Fu milldrill. It also uses iGaging scales. It is also getting some CNC treatment so the Shumatech setup will be redundant then.


----------



## kd4gij

Nice wright up. I plan to go that rout When he gets the usb version worked out. My tablet doesn't have blue tooth. Can you do a short vidio when you get it all set up?


----------



## kizmit99

Awesome write-up!  I've been considering exploring whether a Raspberry (or one of the other similar tiny computers) could be used for something like this.  But using the Arduino and having the smarts in the display (tablet) is great.  I so want to build one of these now...


----------



## truckin23

Thanks Mikie ,

I got a 10 in Viewsonic gTablet on Sat. from Craigslist for $100 brought it home and upgraded it to Jellybean 4.1.1

and then put Yuriy's beta 2.0 on it now waiting for scales from DavidH and everything else from Amazon and I hope to be in 

business will probably have to pick your brain for anything I don't understand here's some pics of what I got and it with  Yuriy's

App 

Bob


----------



## davidh

mikie, that's beautiful.  im almost thinking I could do it following what you wrote.   I am private emailing you info on my craftsman mounts.  second try is a breeze


----------



## truckin23

Thanks  Mikie  for all your  help I wouldn't have figured it out by my self . 



davidh said:


> mikie, that's beautiful.  im almost thinking I could do it following what you wrote.   I am private emailing you info on my craftsman mounts.  second try is a breeze



David I just did it and I think I got it right won't really know till I get my scales from you ( glad to hear about the Craftsman mounts )  

David if you need the resistors I have an abundance of them or anyone else for that mater I'll throw them in an envelope 
and mail them off just trying to pay it forward .

Bob


----------



## caveBob

Wow, looks like you did it truckin23, cool... and thanks for the breadboard pic too! Guess I'll go slow and do one circuit at a time (I admit a bit of trepidation here  )... fingers crossed. My last box of parts for this project came in today (was supposed to be tomorrow, so I'm happy). Big time thanks to bloomingtonmike for telling everyone about Yuriy's project too! FWIW... Walmart has a brand new 7" tablet for $149, it has one mini USB port and BT3: Hisense Sero 7 Pro 7" Tablet Quad Core Processor with 8GB Memory, M470BSA http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hisense-Sero-7-Pro-7-Tablet-Quad-Core-Processor-with-8GB-Memory/24805142 Sero 7 Pro manufacturer product page:http://hisense-usa.com/tablets/sero7pro


----------



## ycroosh

davidh said:


> mikie, that's beautiful.  im almost thinking I could do it following what you wrote.   I am private emailing you info on my craftsman mounts.  second try is a breeze



David,
I finally got around to posting decent step-by-step instructions. 
Take a look at this post: http://www.yuriystoys.com/2013/07/arduino-dro-build-instructions.html. Additionally this page: http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html gathers the relevant information in one place. 

I'll be posting more info over the next few weeks (have a sizable back log of "should've done long time ago" items  )

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## Maxx

Very interesting.
I just may have to give it a whirl.
In fact I ordered the Aquino Uno R3, Proto shield and Bluetooth Slave  module all for $31 shipped.
I also ordered an HP Touchpad.
Another upgrade for the South Bend 9a.

Looks like a good time. :thumbsup:

Maxx.


----------



## tweinke

I am working on this same project right now. Used the MSP430 version. I have the DRO up and running but mounted in project box yet. Waiting for warmer weather to go out to the shop and mount the scales. Per Yuri site the ardunio can do USB. The MSP430 can also with a FTDP? adapter instead of the blue tooth card. I hope this works as good as it reads in his blog.


----------



## truckin23

bloomingtonmike said:


> I did Yuriy's wireless dro for igaging scales today.
> 
> $30  Arduino Uno Rev3, $10 Bluetooth Slave  module from ebay, $24 in scale connectors from digikey ($8 per scale),  three 10K ohm res, one 220 ohm res, one 330 ohm res , Arduino  Proto shield with breadboard, few pieces of jumper wire (Arduino Uno, Proto shield, breadboard, jumper wire, and resistors all from Radio Shack), iGaging scales (sold by Grizzly and others),  sketch, and a used $100 ebay bluetooth equipped android 9.7 tablet = Wireless Digital  Readout!
> 
> The instructions are on Yuriy's site linked below.
> 
> Here it is with one scale wired
> 
> http://www.yuriystoys.com/2012/09/arduino-bluetooth-module-wireless-dro.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '



Mike to ask you a stupid question  I got the x scale figured out how do I get the other ones wired up correctly  and I'd like to put four scales on the breadboard appreciate any help you can give  me thanks 

PS also following your shop build  on garage journal quite a place

Bob


----------



## ycroosh

truckin23 said:


> Mike to ask you a stupid question  I got the x scale figured out how do I get the other ones wired up correctly  and I'd like to put four scales on the breadboard appreciate any help you can give  me thanks
> 
> PS also following your shop build  on garage journal quite a place
> 
> Bob



Bob,
I'm guessing where the resistors meet is your clock signal. For that you simply connect the other three scales' clocks to it. Data lines go to the corresponding data inputs in the Arduino (next three pins on the same side). You will need three more pull-down resistors for them as well...
Once that is done, connect the Vcc and Gnd of the three scales to the same rail where the first one is connected and you should be good to go. 
Please let me know if that clarifies it any...

Regards
Yuriy


----------



## truckin23

Thanks Yuriy

I'll try to figure it out tomorrow and take a picture before I turn it on.

Bob


----------



## cnc-me

I see the Android OS will run on the Banana PI (a single board computer, like raspberry pi only with more power).
Something else to try, probably more money than just getting a tablet though. 
Anyone ever mount one of the I-Gaging scales under the mill table?
I think my old Enco might have enough space.


----------



## truckin23

ycroosh said:


> Bob,
> I'm guessing where the resistors meet is your clock signal. For that you simply connect the other three scales' clocks to it. Data lines go to the corresponding data inputs in the Arduino (next three pins on the same side). You will need three more pull-down resistors for them as well...
> Once that is done, connect the Vcc and Gnd of the three scales to the same rail where the first one is connected and you should be good to go.
> Please let me know if that clarifies it any...
> 
> Regards
> Yuriy



Yuriy

By George I think I got it couldn't figure out why "W" wouldn't work and finally realized I had to reload your new sketch then everything fell into place thanks again what do I need to purchase and install do to get a tach working.

Bob


----------



## ycroosh

truckin23 said:


> Yuriy
> 
> By George I think I got it couldn't figure out why "W" wouldn't work and finally realized I had to reload your new sketch then everything fell into place thanks again what do I need to purchase and install do to get a tach working.
> 
> Bob



Bob,
It depends what sort of tach you want. For optical version you'll need one or two photo interrupter pairs and a few misc parts.
I'm waiting for a shipment from DealExtreme (it seems to be on the slow boat...). Once I get the parts I'll post the build instructions.

Thank you
Yuriy

- - - Updated - - -



cnc-me said:


> I see the Android OS will run on the Banana PI (a single board computer, like raspberry pi only with more power).
> Something else to try, probably more money than just getting a tablet though.
> Anyone ever mount one of the I-Gaging scales under the mill table?
> I think my old Enco might have enough space.



Well, the problem withe single board computers is the need for a monitor, keyboard, mouse etc. By the time you get all of that, you might as well spend 100-150 USD for a proper tablet, which will have more uses than just the DRO...


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Looks like Yuri has you figured out Bob. Thanks for the compliment!!

I kinda put this Android DRO off and installed a Centroid controller setup on a 1987 4500lb Millport CNC knee mill. Its been doing doing all the precision mill work for me and the rong fu RF30 is used where I just need to do some simple manual stuff like drilling. Still plan to get these installed!

Added a 1340 a couple months ago but it had a DRO installed already and that removed the immediate need for installing scales on the lathe.

I have been out in the new shop these last few weeks. Back out there tonight.


----------



## middle.road

Man O' Man, like I need another 'I want to...' project!!!
The geek in me is yelling 'Do it! Do it!' 

That is so cool. 

_Dan


----------



## truckin23

Thanks Mike,

The new shop is looking awesome have fun.

Bob


----------



## rourkek4

Hey folks,

Dragging up an old thread, I don't suppose anyone on my side of the pond (Ireland, UK, Mainland Europe) has managed to source igaging scales or similar? I've 2 X three axis controllers ready to go for our little boxford and our Mk2 Beaver mill but need to get scales to go with them. Would be an ideal project for over the holidays.

Looking for
1 X 36"
2 X 24"
2 X 12"


Thanks,
Kevin


----------

